# Crashed Desert P-40 Diorama



## RFluhr (Jun 26, 2008)

I'm currently working on a SciFi diorama with a couple of 1/32 scale Revell P-40s in it, I still have one P-40 left of the three I got to use for parts on the dio. I saw something on the news last night that gave me an idea about what to do with the last one. After I finish my current project I'll be starting on this one.


----------



## Parts Pit Mike (Jan 3, 2001)

This is a great idea! Good luck!


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

I saw this on yahoo news. this vid was much better


----------



## RFluhr (Jun 26, 2008)

One thing is for sure there is plenty of reference material for this project. I just had someone send me this link with more info on the plane and pictures of what it probably looked like in better condition. It reminds me of the "Lady Be Good" B-24 Liberator they found in the desert several years ago.

http://www.vintagewings.ca/VintageN...en-CA/Original-Kittyhawk-HS-B-Discovered.aspx


----------



## Full Flaps! (Sep 26, 2010)

Amazing that there is a plane out there untouched by man for 70 years. Even the B-24 in Northern Libya showed evidence of being previously found. The desert is a vast place. I wonder how many other lost warbirds are out there.


----------



## Jessie Ashman (May 24, 2012)

That's a pretty cool idea! I can't wait to see how the finished product turns out! Keep us posted!


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

RFluhr said:


> It reminds me of the "Lady Be Good" B-24 Liberator they found in the desert several years ago.


More than a few years ago - she was found in 1958 only about 15 years after she was lost. The wreck was subsequently scavenged and then the remains were stored on a Libyan army base. Its probably been long since destroyed.


----------

